# K2 Clickers



## lonerider

ken1512 said:


> I am trying to find out if there is any interest left for people who would buy new clicker bindings i.e. Magma or Plasma. I for one love the system and have contacted K2 with the possibility of acquiring the rights to manufacture the clicker system. Furthermore, I am in the process of contacting Shimano in order to make the Skylord boots again.


I loved them back in the day (had Clicker and Clicker HB for several years)... but the world has moved on - proprietary step-in system aren't sold anymore because not enough people were not buying them. The main problem is that you should have at least a dozen different boot model that fit a variety of foot types.

I'm guessing the licensing fees would on a per unit basis, so that's not too bad. I'm not a manufacturing guy... but I'm pretty sure they tosses the molds and I've heard those things cost tens of thousands of dollars. You could CNC the binding parts like Catek or Bomber but then the binding would be in the $300 range (where finding old ones would be much cheaper since that only thing that really wears out is that little spring). Same thing for the boots (the molds are probably long gone and those boots are terrible compared to what is available today), Skylord were good back in the day... but that is dinosaur boot design 15 years later.

But if you think you can do it... go for it, I support intiative and entrepreneurship. Despite the fact that half of all small businesses are dead after five years, it's the ones that stay alive that keep our economy going.
You could post your business idea on Kickstarter.com for funding (if you family/friends aren't going to help you out).


----------



## ken1512

Thanks for the input, never had a spring go out like you mentioned. I do not believe the system is a dinosaur and I feel there is still demand for the system. As an owner of an Aerospace company I fully understand manufacturing assembly and distribution. I am trying to determine how many could be sold globally per year. Let’s say 4,500 a year at $300.00. Comes to $1,350,000.00 in possible revenue with a gross profit potential of around 20%. This forum is just one avenue to find out if the demand still exists. I would find it hard to believe that I am only one who would still buy the clicker.


----------



## lonerider

ken1512 said:


> Thanks for the input, never had a spring go out like you mentioned. I do not believe the system is a dinosaur and I feel there is still demand for the system. As an owner of an Aerospace company I fully understand manufacturing assembly and distribution. I am trying to determine how many could be sold globally per year. Let’s say 4,500 a year at $300.00. Comes to $1,350,000.00 in possible revenue with a gross profit potential of around 20%. This forum is just one avenue to find out if the demand still exists. I would find it hard to believe that I am only one who would still buy the clicker.


I didn't say the binding system is "a dinosaur" I said the Skylord boot design was a dinosaur.

I think 4,500 a year is overly optimistic. First you have to convince people to buy a binding AND a boot together... or limit yourself to people who used the original system (the over-30 year old market is a lot smaller than the under-30 market). Then you might have competition from the hardboot/plate binding market (where a lot of people who used K2 Clicker went after their boots wore out). 

Ontop of that $300 is a lot... considering you can still buy used clicker bindings for as low as $20 on Ebay.

Bomber Industries and Catek have a very well developed standard/step-in plate binding customer base over the past 2 decades and I don't think they have ever surpassed 5000 binding sold per year combined (that's a guess... you should contact Fin Doyle and Jeff Caron to make sure, I'm sure they would love to help out a fellow small business owner).... then consider the fact that the bindings are so durable (sounds like your pair last over a decade)... so you will soon run out of new customers. Maybe you will be able to recoup you initial overheads... but I'm doubtful.

But maybe I'm just a person who "just doesn't get it," be like Steve Jobs and prove me wrong!


----------



## ShredLife

the old geezers at splitboard.com still talk frequently about the clickers... i think over there and certainly within the splitboarding community there is some value in developing NEW, MODERN versions of clicker-style connections... 

there are even some dudes over there that still run the old ones...


----------



## lonerider

ShredLife said:


> the old geezers at splitboard.com still talk frequently about the clickers... i think over there and certainly within the splitboarding community there is some value in developing NEW, MODERN versions of clicker-style connections...
> 
> there are even some dudes over there that still run the old ones...


Yea... if you could somehow improve the binding...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Why bother getting the licensing just ask K2 which landfill they poured those hundreds of thousand pairs into and go out and dig em up. Think of it as recycling.


----------



## Jenzo

In my unprofessional opinion there might be a very niche market for them, they are kind of the recumbent of the snowboarding world. Thing is I can go to any thrift shop and get a set for 2$, and ebay always has a few, they are still out there if someone really wants it. Sure there is room for binding innovation but it would have to be something new and better not the dead brought back to life.


----------



## moh2o

*clickers rule!*

I too love my clickers and skylord boots. I went with the clicker snowshoes and bindings for a few boards. Bought another pair of boots for the eventuality that I will wear the first pair out. Nothing easier than stepping in and out of my snowshoes and right into the board. No messing with a splitboard and skins. In and out. Always seemed strange to me that the "trauma park", kid market somehow trumps all the rest of us who love to be able to click right off the chair and ride. Snowkiters may be another, small market for the clickers. I saw a post the other day about a kiter who mounted a pair of clickers to some MSR shoes...like the original clicker shoes. I do not think that there are any non-ratchet bindings on the market...Good luck with it.


----------



## Riley212

lonerider said:


> Yea... if you could somehow improve the binding...


yeah, you know, make it better


----------



## BurtonAvenger

moh2o said:


> I too love my clickers and skylord boots. I went with the clicker snowshoes and bindings for a few boards. Bought another pair of boots for the eventuality that I will wear the first pair out. Nothing easier than stepping in and out of my snowshoes and right into the board. No messing with a splitboard and skins. In and out. Always seemed strange to me that the "trauma park", kid market somehow trumps all the rest of us who love to be able to click right off the chair and ride. Snowkiters may be another, small market for the clickers. I saw a post the other day about a kiter who mounted a pair of clickers to some MSR shoes...like the original clicker shoes. I do not think that there are any non-ratchet bindings on the market...Good luck with it.


Yeah cause the 10 of you that want a product really should trump the thousands of people.


----------



## grafta

Not sure that this clicker 'craze' will jeopardize the sale of conventional two strap bindings? May start buying up Targas, 390's etc in case they stop making them :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

ken1512 said:


> I am trying to find out if there is any interest left for people who would buy new clicker bindings i.e. Magma or Plasma. I for one love the system and have contacted K2 with the possibility of acquiring the rights to manufacture the clicker system. Furthermore, I am in the process of contacting Shimano in order to make the Skylord boots again.



Why do you think they would be better than say...rear entry bindings? Just curious. (interesting idea)


----------



## grafta

Sick Drake clickers spotted on Whistler on Friday :thumbsup:











Blue and yellow colour-way is what has me hot in the pants :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_JOSHUA

So grafta, how good are the “Current Top-Of-The-Line” bindings when you see them clearanced at $7.00 ??? 










I’ll keep my K2 equipment, thanks. I've put my K2 boots/bindings up against the best, the clickers are fuggin timeless. Feel free to take a picture of me, then I'll feed you your camera.....


----------



## grafta

Easy there bud, all in good fun. I kinda like seeing the different equipment being used out and about. Should've seen the monoski contingent up at Whistler for the peak to creek racing :thumbsup:

What are you trying to prove with the $7 flows anyway? They're probably pretty good bindings... no idea why they'd be cut down to that price... maybe the jokes on you, could've got em and flicked them for a profit perhaps :dunno:


----------



## MR_JOSHUA

Grafta, you’re a good sport. Nothing intended by my "camera" line, Haha. Anyway, you are correct, I grabbed the remainder of their stock (31 sets), profits are better than expected.


----------



## grafta

That is an insane price. Evo has them for $119. Good form


----------



## NWBoarder

Hey Mr Joshua, got any of those Flows in an XL for a smokin' deal since you disclosed your price and amount of them?


----------

